# BREAKING: Virginia Legislature Adjourns Special Gun Control Session Handing Gov. Northam Humiliating Defeat



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...ssion-handing-gov-northam-humiliating-defeat/

And:

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...tly-what-he-didnt-ask-for-in-special-session/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good for them. Finally a group of law makers who understand what “shall not be infringed” means.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Could we get them out here, to Washington?


----------

